

Hacker News menubar app. [fluid + jquery mobile] - ddinch

Quick tip. I created a fluid app with @elijahmanor's Jquery Mobile example using hacker news.<p>url: http://jsfiddle.net/elijahmanor/5xwE8/show/<p>screenshot: http://d.pr/RhOp
======
jacobshea
nice job, very clean, works great.

